# [portage]paquete bloquedo(solucionado)

## gerezm

Hola gentoza.

Cuando quiero actualizar todo  emerge -uvDN world   al final  me aparece lo siguiente

```

Total: 103 packages (83 upgrades, 12 new, 1 in new slot, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 380,239 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/kmod-5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~sys-apps/kmod-5 required by (sys-fs/udev-181::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/module-init-tools required by @system

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

log_completo

Lo extraño es que kmod no esta instalado, lo quiero instalar individualmente pero tambien el mismo error. 

~ $ equery files kmod

```

!!! No installed packages matching 'kmod'

 * Searching for kmod ...

```

$ equery files module-init-tools

```

/bin

/bin/lsmod

/etc

/etc/modprobe.d

/etc/modprobe.d/usb-load-ehci-first.conf

/sbin

/sbin/depmod

/sbin/insmod

/sbin/modinfo

/sbin/modprobe

...

```

emerge --info kmod

```

Portage 2.1.10.45 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.0-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_8650_Triple-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 Feb 2012 23:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.6.7-r2, 2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo gamerlay-stable x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ffast-math "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ffast-math "

DISTDIR="/mnt/repo/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/mnt/repo/pkgdir"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=" --exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_exclude"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/repo"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/gamerlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran freetype gdbm gdu gif gtk iconv jpeg lcms libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support readline sdl secure-delete session spell sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

Last edited by gerezm on Mon Feb 13, 2012 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que actualizar primero module-init-tools. Prueba

```
# emerge -pv1 module-init-tools
```

----------

## gerezm

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Tienes que actualizar primero module-init-tools. Prueba
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv1 module-init-tools
> ```
> ...

 

El paquete se reinstala pero luego cuando quiero actualizar todo me da el mismo error

----------

## quilosaq

No se tendría que reinstalar sino actualizar. ¿Qué dice 

```
equery list -p module-init-tools

emerge -pv1 module-init-tools
```

?

----------

## gerezm

```

$ equery   list  -p module-init-tools

 * Searching for module-init-tools ...

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.6-r1:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.8:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.9:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.10:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.11:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.11.1:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.13:0

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1:0

```

```

 $ emerge -pv1 module-init-tools

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1  USE="-static" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Incluso actualizando portage module-init-tools todavia esta en la utima version

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que he interpretado mal los mensajes que pusiste de emerge.

Lo que dice es que no pueden quedar  instalados simultaneamente los paquetes kmod y module-init-tools. También dice que actualmente tienes instalado module-init-tools y que quieres instalar/actualizar udev que tiene como dependencia kmod. Así que tienes que elegir. Si quieres udev/knod, desinstala module-init-tools

```
# emerge --unmerge module-init-tools
```

y emerge de nuevo.

----------

## gerezm

Era una locura desinstalar module-init-tools pero lo hice ...

emerge -upvDN world

```

...

blocks B      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-5)

Total: 100 packages (79 upgrades, 14 new, 1 in new slot, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 379,224 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/kmod-5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~sys-apps/kmod-5 required by (sys-fs/udev-181::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/module-init-tools required by @system

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Es extraño el error anterior siendo que ni uno ni otro estan instalados pero me dejo instalar kmod

```

# equery files kmod

 * Searching for kmod ...

 * Contents of sys-apps/kmod-5:

/bin

/bin/lsmod -> /usr/bin/kmod

/sbin

/sbin/depmod -> /usr/bin/kmod

/sbin/insmod -> /usr/bin/kmod

/sbin/modinfo -> /usr/bin/kmod

/sbin/modprobe -> /usr/bin/kmod

/sbin/rmmod -> /usr/bin/kmod

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/kmod

/usr/include

...

```

```

# equery files module-init-tools

!!! No installed packages matching 'module-init-tools'

 * Searching for module-init-tools ...

```

y cuando hago emerge -upvDN world

```

Gentoo epunk # emerge module-init-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1  USE="-static"

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/kmod-5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/kmod required by @selected

  (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    module-init-tools

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Me da  mismo error o uno sino parecido

ahora si quiero instalar module-init-tools

```

# emerge module-init-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1  USE="-static"

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/kmod-5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/kmod required by @selected

  (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    module-init-tools

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

ahora no me deja instalar module-init-tools ? .__.

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que instalar uno de ellos expresamente:

```
emerge -v1 kmod
```

 o 

```
emerge -v1 module-init-tools
```

EDITO: Ya tienes instalado kmod.

----------

## quilosaq

module-init-tools es un paquete del sistema. Debes reinstalarlo cuanto antes.

```
# emerge --unmerge kmod

# emerge -v1 module-init-tools
```

----------

## gerezm

bueno ya instale desinstale kmod e instale module-init-tools por las dudas aun que ambos paquetes pienso que son lo mismo,  es un bloqueo mutuo pero no puedo tener instalados ambos paquetes al mismo tiempo

----------

## opotonil

El estar en la rama inestable tiene sus sorpresas...

En los foros ingleses se habla del mismo problema, y el tema esta marcado como resuelto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-911956-highlight-kmod.html

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

algún motivo para querer instalar una versión de udev que está masked ?

yo tengo instalado el 171-r5 y no me pide esas dependencias.

saluetes

----------

## gerezm

No esta enmascarado, lo unico que tengo es

grep -R -i udev  /etc/make.conf /etc/portage/*.*

```

/etc/portage/package.use:sys-fs/udev -extras

```

Si intento actualizar o reinstalar udev me da el mismo error de Bloqueo

Pero si elimino module-init-tools me permite altualizar udev, pero ahora el problema es este  :

quickpkg module-init-tools    

emerge --umerge  module-init-tools

emerge  udev

```

...

 CC     src/extras/keymap/src_extras_keymap_keymap-keymap.o

  CC     src/extras/mtd_probe/src_extras_mtd_probe_mtd_probe-mtd_probe.o

  CC     src/extras/mtd_probe/src_extras_mtd_probe_mtd_probe-probe_smartmedia.o

  CC     src/extras/udev-acl/src_udev_acl-udev-acl.o

  CCLD   src/libudev.la

  CCLD   src/libudev-private.la

src/.libs/libudev-device.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [src/libudev.la] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-181 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-fs/udev-181',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-fs/udev-181'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/repo/portage/sys-fs/udev-181/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/repo/portage/sys-fs/udev-181/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/mnt/repo/portage/sys-fs/udev-181/work/udev-181'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/udev-181, Log file:

>>>  '/mnt/repo/portage/sys-fs/udev-181/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-181:

 *

 * udev-181 does not support Linux kernel before version 2.6.34!

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-181 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-fs/udev-181',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-fs/udev-181'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/repo/portage/sys-fs/udev-181/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/repo/portage/sys-fs/udev-181/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/mnt/repo/portage/sys-fs/udev-181/work/udev-181'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

log_udev

y si 

```

# lafilefixer --justfixit

/usr/bin/lafilefixer: line 118: /dev/fd/62: No such file or directory

```

----------

## gerezm

En encontre la solucion , haciendo un dowgrade a udev-181 (esta muy verde) para que no  dependa de kmod 

```

emerge --unmerge udev udev-init-scripts module-init-tools

emerge --jobs=1   '=sys-fs/udev-175-r1'

echo '>sys-fs/udev-175-r1' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge module-init-tools

... (se instalo correctamente)

```

y lafilefixer le cambie

```

#while read -r line

#       do

#       files+=( "$line" )

#       done< <( find ${dirlist} -name '*.la' -type f )

for line in $(find ${dirlist} -name '*.la' -type f )

              do

               files+=( "$line" )

              done

```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> No esta enmascarado

 

si lo está, no está ni en testing -> http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-fs/udev

si no lo tienes desenmascarado explícitamente entonces debes tener un paquete que dependa de esa versión.

saluetes

----------

## gerezm

Con xorg-server y  xf86-input-evdev tambien tuve un problema similar que lo pude solucionar, me instala versiones  .99  con un emerge -uDN world  ó  emerge -uD xorg-server

mi configuracion actual

/etc/portage/package.mask

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.31
> 
> >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.99
> ...

 

/etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ffast-math "
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

/etc/portage/package.use

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> =dev-lang/python-2*  sqlite
> 
> app-admin/syslog-ng -ssl -tcpd
> ...

 

----------

